

Anatomy of an Upvote - googletron
http://www.mahdiyusuf.com/post/42327257550/upvotes

======
tokenadult
I've asked before what's best to upvote here on Hacker News:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1065084>

I'm always happy to hear advice on how to upvote better, to make the
discussion here more informative and interesting and to make the community
here more civil and thoughtful.

------
hayksaakian
I disagree. I think about up votes in terms of their impact.

I upvote if I think something is worth talking about, or deserves the
attention of the greater community. Because that's what it literally
translates into -- raising the position of a post on the front page.

~~~
derekp7
What would be interesting is to have two buttons -- one to raise awareness,
and a second button labeled "me too" to indicate agreement. Maybe have it
where both can be clicked by the same user, or where only one or the other can
be selected. Not sure which would be better.

~~~
googletron
Does I need to know if you agree outside of you wanting to raise awareness? If
you want to comment sure :) but that metric means what outside of raising
awareness.

~~~
derekp7
Raising awareness affects the comment / article position, whereas the
agreement button changes the points value.

